# Midwest- Wi, Mn resorts



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

anybody here live or snoeboard up here. Cus it seem like most of the people on here are from the east coast/ vermont or colorado etc if you do where do u go snowboarding?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

i live in minnesota and usually go to mountkato. it's a typical midwest spot with no elevation, but has pretty decent park features. i'll also hit up afton alps near minneapolis a couple times a month. 

other than that i'm checking priceline for cheap flights to denver, tahoe and slc, and try to head out there at least once a month.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in Chi town, so i'm stuck with some pretty crappy mountain options as well. I would say for longer runs (and i mean like a total of 8-10 minutes if you're going through it at a medium pace), you should hit up Devil's head. I also found this resort to be generally empty so hardly any lines. Another spot that I usually hit is Cascade Mts. They usually throw in a bunch of random jumps and rails throughout their runs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

chi town? chippewa falls ?
cuz i live near there 
i go to chistie mountain
most of the time


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Chi town = Chicago


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

wow i think i was dropped on my head haha nvm


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Im around the St.cloud Area. I hit up all over minnesota.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Well crap, I just lost the huge reply I had typed up. I'll just post up the links to the places in WI. :-/ sigh.

Mount Bohemia :: MOUNTAIN INFO - on lake Superior, advanced riders only never been there

Cascade Mountain - cascade mountain, 30 miles north of Madison. Wasn't real big on terrain parks last I was there. Could have changed since then. 

Granite Peak - granite peak - 3.5 hours north of madison, never been there

http://tyrolbasin.com/terrain-park-map/ - smaller place 20 minutes west of Madison, has one or two runs of terrain 

Trail map - 30 miles north of Madison - never been there

Alpine Valley Resort - ski runs - smaller hill in southern WI.

Wisconsin Ski & Snowboarding Vacation Resort - small hill in lake geneva

Whitecap Mountains, Wisconsin - Family Vacation Planning And Resort Information - basically part of the Iron mountain range in WI/MI border never been there but look cool.

otherwise here's a general list: Wisconsin Outdoor, Ski and Snowboarding Areas in Wisconsin

Hopefully that helps.
-snowjeeper


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

You forgot Rib Mountain bro.:thumbsup:
Edit. My bad, they changed the name to Granite Peak.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i actually forgot that they had renamed it also and was going to add it in there, but then i'm like whoops same thing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

i live in st paul goto afton a couple times a week and usually make it up to lutsen/spirit/giants ridge a couple times a year


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

im, going crazy, I want snow right now!!


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

AGREED! The local place has been open on and off with just 1 run that they're blowing snow on. Haven't gone yet tho.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

the local one around here, it suposed to open the 22nd. So im hoping i can last that long without crushing up ice an pulling out the blenders! lol!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

sky1118 said:


> the local one around here, it suposed to open the 22nd. So im hoping i can last that long without crushing up ice an pulling out the blenders! lol!!


you wouldnt happen to be talking about powder ridge would you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

heck yea i am!! U going?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

i live in the sw suburbs of MN. I'm lookin to put together a snowboarding crew if anyone's interested. Just kinda go from place to place hittin up parks and all. I'm not extremely good, but i can handle my own on any hill or in any park. Give a msg back if anyone's interested.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

stigger88 said:


> i live in the sw suburbs of MN. I'm lookin to put together a snowboarding crew if anyone's interested. Just kinda go from place to place hittin up parks and all. I'm not extremely good, but i can handle my own on any hill or in any park. Give a msg back if anyone's interested.



dude im down!!
hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

any of you guys go to Christie Mountain in Bruce WI or Wild Mountain in Taylors Falls??


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

wild mountain is semi-close i'm sure i'll be hittin it up this winter


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

how is christie mt? any good?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

snowjeeper said:


> how is christie mt? any good?


its the closest place to my house so this is where I spend most of my time. They are alright def not the best but not any where close to the worst. the terrain park is ok well there's like three of them lots of rail lots of kickers.
its a pretty small hill but its nice cuz most all of the runs connect to the main terrain park.
all the runs are really short 
but the lift lines are never long so you lap the hill all day 
check out thier website:
Bruce Wisconsin Ski Resort Wisconsin Ski Resort Skiing Resort Ski Lodge WI
there descriptions of the terrain parks are messed up for some reason but they are nice
its worth the time and money and theirs a ton of nice people there just await till about middle to end of December to go so they get all their runs open 
if u go on a saturday u will probably see me there


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

anyone hittin up Powder ridge on saturday. there first day open. going to c what they all got done.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

powder ridge is actually opening Friday now at 4pm ...they only have 1 and a half runs open..hopefully theyll have a rail or box set up


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

only 2 1/2 hours till it opens!!!!! GOING CRAZY!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

snowjeeper said:


> how is christie mt? any good?


Very nice terrain park.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Mt. Bohemia. Lac La Bella upper Michigan. 80% gladed. No beginers aloud.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No loud beginners?


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

if im desperate i go to alpine valley, but usually i save my money for the CO trips or ill take the drive to the UP to go to powderhorn and indianhead.


----------

